# Family Guy volumes 1-8 dvd's all original material



## konsole (Jan 8, 2012)

*--- (SOLD) ---*

All the outer covers, plastic cases, dvd's, and any inserts that originally came with these sets are here.  The condition of the dvd's is listed below but everything else is either "like-new" or "very good".  Total of 25 dvds.

This is all the Family Guy episodes from the beginning, except the most recent episodes which are in volume 9.  I would say about 90% of the dvds are completely scratch free.  A handful of the dvds have a small amount of very shallow scratches that dont affect the dvds playback.  

Volume 1 disc 3 has a couple short hairline cracks that extend out from the hole in the middle of the dvd.  All the cracks stop far before the information portion of the disc but you should either make a copy of this disc before you crack it further or be very careful with it.

All dvd's are guaranteed to play.

*$89 shipped*


----------



## konsole (Jan 15, 2012)

price reduced a bit


----------



## konsole (Jan 18, 2012)

price reduced a little more but I don't want to go any lower


----------



## konsole (Jan 31, 2012)

I pulled the price down 1 more time because I really just dont feel like holding onto these.


----------



## konsole (Feb 6, 2012)

Sold, but just keeping this still available for a little while in case the buyer returns them


----------



## konsole (Feb 25, 2012)

buyer is keeping them so they are no longer available


----------

